# Hearing Protection



## 1FastSUV (Aug 15, 2017)

What type of hearing protection do you use at the range?

I searched the threads and found the most recent posts were from 2010 and figured technology has to offer a lot more options now.   Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 15, 2017)

What do you use?


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 15, 2017)

I currently use the earmuff style with active noise cancellation but I'd like something less bulky if they provide the same quality protection.  I also use the hearing protection when detailing my SUV.  I have one of those blowers for drying and it can get really loud around some of the trim.   I was curious of some of the smaller in-ear types provided the same type of quality.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 15, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I use electronic ear muffs, I hear everything until I shoot and then they go quite until about a second after I finish shooting. There is no better way to go IMHO...



Have you tried the in-ear versions?  Are they comparable to the ear muffs?  Do they fit solid?  Is there any sound leak?  They're not cheap so I didn't want to waste the money if they're not comparable to the ear muffs.  Sorry if it's a stupid question but with the amount of experience on here I figured this'd be the best place to ask.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 15, 2017)

No I haven't tried them, I still use Peltor electronic ear muffs.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Aug 15, 2017)

Double layer, Surefire Sonic defenders and definitely electronic muffs if indoor.

Colion Noir likes those in earphones you're talking about, I just prefer passive ear plugs. I'd be afraid these plugs would jump out my ear and some fruitloop stomping it.

I usually look at how well electronic earmuffs perform when off. A set of Champions I've got is great I usually let the daughter wear those. Wife likes the Peltor 6s she snagged them, light and fairly good at blocking out sound.
I run MSA Sordins I like them but are okay at blocking sound more of a COMSpurpose, so they are not for everyone.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I have a 3yr old daughter that LOVES going to the Dragstrip and car shows with me, and she wears my ear muffs at the track. 

I agree with you on the stomping part. The Peltor in ears are $350 and that's a lotta $$ to have one broken or lost. That was one of my biggest concerns but I figured if they provided the same hearing protection as the muffs the convenience would be worth it. 

I'll stick with the ear muffs until the in ears get more use and hopefully drop in price.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 16, 2017)

HEARING PROTECTION?  NO, I DON'T USE HEARING PROTECTION!

...I use a Beretta-brand elec over-the-head.  $30, they work fine for what I need.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 17, 2017)

Hell, I still use triple baffle silicone In-ear plugs...  I still have my set from back in the mil...   I tend to use my MSA's though, because they have strings I can loop to my hat.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 17, 2017)

3m Peltor 31db earmuffs, $38, and they're just fine for my purposes. If I worked at a range I'd get the fancy ones.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 18, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> 3m Peltor 31db earmuffs, $38, and they're just fine for my purposes. If I worked at a range I'd get the fancy ones.



Yeah, but you're just a weenie mostly deaf Marine... :-"

(btw, I would too)


----------



## policemedic (Aug 18, 2017)

Peltor COMTAC, but Sordins may be on the menu this year.  We'll see what we get.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 18, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Yeah, but you're just a weenie mostly deaf Marine... :-"
> 
> (btw, I would too)



What did you say? I can't hear you with these crayons in my ears.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 20, 2017)

HUH???

Triple flange 3M, Peltor something or another. 

M.


----------

